# Feeling hot during the 2ww



## Two** (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi All,

I am new to this thread..and am so glad I found it as was going mad!!!    I had ET Thursday last week and am due to test on Monday 8th October.  

I started getting period like pains on Saturday night which increased yesterday and I woke up this morning feeling my lower abdominal area was on fire - really weird feeling.  I am trying to convince myself these are different from period pains but am so scared that I'm not pregnant. 

There are still another 7 days to go to test. 

I have been feeling slightly bloated but not too much and my husband has said that my body is burning at night since Saturday - so hot that he can't even hug me anymore - i get a little like this a day before period but  not like this.  Is this normal?  

I soooo want to be pregnant!! 

Would love to hear from anyone who is can make me feel better!!!

Lots of love Two** x x x x x


----------



## Lasha (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Two, first time on this thread. I think you're me! For real!
First of all, I'm testing on the 8th of Oct, since last week, I've had AF like cramps and my tummy is bloated - i've never had that. This morning, i started to cry at Tesco cos I had this really bad tummy ache - I had stood up from the bed bent over. I thought it was something I ate. 

Hope you feel better soon - sorry I don't have the answers! But like someone said, just think PUPO - Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!

Love

Lasha

PS. Would you be tempted to test on the 7th?   I don't know how people keep away from testing!


----------



## Two** (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi Lasha!!!

So glad that someone is feeling the same as me and you're testing on the 8th!!  Wierd!!  

Was just chatting to my husband just now and we both agreed that i might just accidently test on the 7th!!!  at least it will give me a time to reflect on the news - hoepfully good. Then again I might just wait.

I've been analysing evry single pain i'm getting today trying to figure out whether its period or otherwise.    What other symptons are you getting??  .

Lots of Love Two** x x x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi you two, I am testing on the 8th too and feel like I;ve eaten too many pies....also keep going hot and cold and am getting pains in abdomen, hopefully this is a good sign


----------



## mistyjones (Dec 20, 2006)

Hiya 

Im too testing on the 8th! That makes three of us!! And yes last night I was burning up! especially my thighs, so weird. My DH says Im his little hot waterbottle... My theory its the cyclogest? I think I read somewhere it does that as a side effect.

Also dont worry about the cramps\twinges they could be implantation pains - a good sign   for Friday and     no early testing!! 

Misty xx


----------



## Two** (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi BeachGirl and Misty!!!

I feel so much better not being on my own. Been trying to post all day today but have been unable to get into my account until now!

Misty - ah little hot water bottle - I like that! 

I've got through another day but just about - the day really dragged.  I

'I've started having hot flushes during the day now, which I didn't experience after my first and second lot of FET's.  Could this be pregnancy?   

I also had a very sharp pain in my left breast at around 4pm today - this has made me scared that the dreaded witch may be on her way.  I usually get these sort of pains before my period?  Have any of you experienced these pains?   My husband is driving me around the bend and every single symptom he wants to know about and he is analysing everything and driving me bonkers still.  We have now agreed not to talk about any  of the 'p' words - period, pains, pregnancy, pessary etc! 

I am so tempted to test on the 7th  as one day won't make a difference will it? 

Fingers crossed girlies and lots of love.

Post soon!

Lots of love Two**  

P.S.  Do any of you know how to add in the purple writing at the bottom of the posts?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Two- yes one day can make a difference so wait x


----------



## Trix100 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I have just got my long awaited BFP - still in shock!  I just want to say that I was convinced it had not worked.  I had all the same symptoms in this cycle as I did on my 4 x BFN's.  I had period pains, my boobs weren't sore (still aren't) and raging PMT.  

No-one was as shocked as me when the second line appeared on the test.  So don't give up and try and not get down by AF type syptoms as they really are the same as pregnancy syptoms.  I am still getting AF pains (that scare the hell out of me) and my poor DH has commented that I am PMT'ish.

Good luck to you all (chatted to Two** on another thread) - sending you lots of baby dust and sticky vibes.

Trix
xxx


----------



## Trix100 (Jan 12, 2006)

Another thing - I didn't have veiny boobs or implantation bleed.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Trix- I haven't had either yet.  I hate all the possible signs etc as you analyse everything constantly don't you.


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi there everyone
I'm new to here, currently on day 4 of my 2ww (going mad) even crying yesterday convinced myself that it was going to be negative already. For the last few months I always get period pains about 11 days before my period and this is what I got yesterday (I'm testing on 14 Oct) so that would of been 11 days, I've got them as well today (and sore boobs, i get that each month too, or could be the cyclogest making them sore). Its really exactly the same as my usual cycle. Congratulations to you Trix; it made me feel a bit better knowing you had period pains, how long did you have them for? 
Thanks Tannie



Trix100 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I have just got my long awaited BFP - still in shock! I just want to say that I was convinced it had not worked. I had all the same symptoms in this cycle as I did on my 4 x BFN's. I had period pains, my boobs weren't sore (still aren't) and raging PMT.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trix100 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Mungo,

I had lower back pain, sore legs, AF pains from day 7 onwards - I get all of these on the same days on a natural cycle and on my 4 previous failed IVF's so I was absolutely convinced it hadn't worked.  I was in tears most days and was already planning my next cycle. As I said, I am still getting AF pains now and feel like my period could come any minute so please don't give up and feel down as you never know!!

Wishing you lots and lots and lots of luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Two**

I've only just noticed your post, but when I got my first pg I was absolutely burning up.  DH had to go and sleep in the spare room as I was so warm.  I didn't have many other symptoms - I even got a BFN before testing a week later and getting a BFP.  

Good luck.

Claire


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls, 
Just want to say.... i can test on the 8th too!!! Don't know if i will yet as i have a fear of the pee sticks!!!  Too many a heartbreak over BFN i think! but last night i was so hot!! My temp was up this am on my temp chart too.... i have a cold at the mo but am hoping that this hasn't effected my temp charting?!?! Heres hoping for some     all round girls 

                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## katrina-1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Guys

I am 10 weeks pregnant following FET 3rd cycle.  I thought I would post some notes as I would have liked to have read this when I was going through the dreaded 2WW.  If it helps my symptoms were:
One week after FET:
Hot flushing, almost sweating during the day.
Vivid dreams
Cramps and stabbing pains, very similar to AF (how cruel)
Lower back pain
A sense of calm ( I know how crazy this sounds as you are stressed out so much on 2WW, but pay attention to it as deep down I knew I felt different this time)
Sore boobs at 2 weeks, the sickness cravings etc not until 6 weeks.

I hope this helps and I wish you all luck, stay positive and keep the faith!!

Katrina


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi girls - i am on 2ww of 5th and final cycle but got BFP and DD from cycle 2 - , 2 x M/C and 1 BFN so i have gone through the lot i suppose 

from what i understand the reason we get so confused by our symptoms  is often coz of the progesterone we take to stop us bleeding which  fools our body into thinking we are pregnant , while hopefully the embryos implant 
if you think about it , its like a massive dose of PMT - i know i feel like a madwoman during the time i take progesterone - pregnant or not !!! 

hope this helps a bit ( probably not much help unless i had a crystall ball for all of you , i know.... ) 

so here i am on my 2ww still none the wiser - i am due to test 15th oct so i am trying to enjoy the rest !!! 

good luck!  
mashie xx

ps PLEASE DONT TEST EARLY !!!! you can get false positives which are heartbreaking !!!


----------



## mistyjones (Dec 20, 2006)

wow trix, congratulations! for your BFP hope it rubs off to me   
I am feeling awful today, hot then cold then headachy, sick thien starving, really light headed. I  have had to lay on the couch and sleep all day....what do people think? anyways tomorow is day 14, two weeks after ET         , only three days four nights to go 

hows ervyone else, apart form turning into a human sauna at night!!

Misty x


----------



## Two** (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Another day gone and only 3 days to go till testing. Have been feeling very depressed today as feel that I am going to get BFN.  Had stabbing pains in my boobs again today and slight pains in abdomen. The whole of my stomach area, from just above the bellybutton down feels internally hot. Am also feeling very lightheaded at the moment. On the plus side been knicker watching and everything is fine!! 

Welcome Tannie!! I know the symptoms feel almost the same and you wonder whether they should be different. From a lot of the threads I've been reading its seems most women get AF pains before pregnancy. There's a poll which Lizzy informed me about which is very useful - I read nearly all 7 pages word for word - the poll also shows that over 80% of women who went onto become pregnant had AF pains.

Here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=c2ig97fa7c05p646pinlbb5ot7&topic=37504.0

Claire - Congratulations on your BFP!   

Sam - You test on the 8th too? And You've been feeling hot - Join the club!! The top half of my back has started burning as I'm typing - wonder if you've been getting that? And you have a cold, you poor thing - just rest and have loads of water (which is also good at the moment)...

Mashie - Welcome to this board. Sounds like you've been through a lot Fingers crossed its positive this time round.   I'm on my third lot of transfers too. First two were from FET and were negative... I had a phone call from my clinic today - a followup call and the nurse also advised not to test early, so I won't do i think (Hope i can last that long)...  

Katrina - thank you for your post and Congratulations!!!    - Its made me feel a little better. It seems I'm getting most of the symptons you mentioned i.e Hot flushing, almost sweating during the day, Cramps and stabbing pains, very similar to AF, Lower back pain and strangely enough I do feel a sense of calm - even though I feel like i could go mad.

Hi Misty - I've been feeling hot and cold too and been feeling very hungry. I also seem to have gone off sweet foods (and i have the sweetest tooth of anyone i know). Can't wait till test day 

HERE's a big KISS and GOOD LUCK and lots of fairy dust  to all of you. Hope all our dreams come true and we get that line we deserve on test day.

Speak soon. x x x x
Love Two** x x x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Two- are you testing Sunday or Monday?


----------



## Two** (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi beachgirl,

Just sneaked a peak on here as am on lunch.    

I'm meant to be testing on Monday but I may test Sunday - one day shouldn't make a difference.  Will probably get another HPT to test on Monday just in case i get a positive on Sunday (fingers crossed!!!)  

What about you?


----------



## Lasha (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi all, 
Hi Two, don't feel sad, just keep looking up. 
I've been quite ill these past few days and that's why I haven't really been online. 
I went to the hospital today and they did a test (3days early)
 I'm not jumping up and down yet cos i'm feeling quite ill!
I pray it goes well for you too. 
I wish everyone on their 2ww all the very best. 

Lasha


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Big CONGRATULATIONS Lasha!!!   Thats such good news, well done hunny 

                                                                      Sam xxx


----------



## mistyjones (Dec 20, 2006)

Lasha for your BFP!! Well done 

Lets hope it rubs off onto this thread! Only three nights to go before test day. DH wont let me do before as says its Bad Karma!! So no can do for early testing

I also feel like ****e, bloated belly, sick feeling almost all the time unless eating!! and sleepless nights. Although think thats through over excitement as what could be!

Also feel really hot from the waist down, and a funny butterfly sensation and to top it all heart burn

Not that Im complaining or anything! Feel liek I need a lie down but have to carry on working  . I must say I havent felt like this before on anyother of my cycles so fingers crossed

Hoep you girls are keeping PMA 
    

Misty xx


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi everyone
Hope everyone is doing ok, welldone for the BFP's.  Thankyou Trix and Two for you advice; the post for the 'af during 2ww' made me feel better.  I'm now on day 6 (God its dragging), af pains aren't as bad as they were.  Trying to get more positive but its so hard.
Anyway, Good luck to everyone.
Love Tannie 
P.S. Anyone testing on the 14th Oct?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls, well only 2 days to go!! Gotta admit i have backache and feel like af is just around the corner  have the typical af type aches in my belly now. I am poorly too which doesn't help   
Hows everyone else doing? Hanging in there r we?

                                                                              Sam xxx


----------



## mistyjones (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Samonthemoon

dont worry, AF pains are "growing" pains too, when the little emmbies attatch and start to grow (so my clinic says). I am getting them too, they seem to not be as severe as AF pains and pass quite quickly.

Remember PUPO! and only one more morning left before we test OMG, so nervous, keep getting butterflies!

Hope eveyone else is OK, Im going out to lunch with friends soon, and I know they are going to grill me about what I thik the result is!! But going to stay schtumm!!


catch up later

Misty xx


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi mungo - i am testing on 14th 

lets hope its a lucky day !!!!   

mashie xxx


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello everyone
Just thought I'd write to see how everyone is getting on, after my bad period pains and mood swings on day 3, they settled down and little bit.  But yesterday (day 7)  they were back (like my usual cycle) and I got very tearful again, crying convinced that I wouldn't  be pregnant.  It's so frustrating because you want a sign, but I spose most people who get pregnant naturally wouldn't have any sysmptoms yet.  I think this is going to be a long week (I just started another post about how much you should do, would be grateful for some advice).  Anyway, good luck to everyone, lets hope its a very positive week.
Love Tannie
P.S. Hi, Mashie, yes; lets hope it is a lucky day, take care x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just thought i'd let u know unfortunatlly it was a   for me again this month  Loads of luck to everyone still waiting to test though  

                                                                    Sam xxx


----------



## mistyjones (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Cant believe it I have a    Im soo happy! Please let my little one\s last nine months!!

Good luck to all you 2ww

Misty xx


----------



## Two** (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Hope you're all doing well.

Lasha and Misty - Congratulations on your     

Unfortunately - i started my period on Friday  and I knew i had failed again this time round.

Was so depresssed on Friday and Saturday - cried my eyes out.

Sam - sorry to hear about your news.  Here's loads of hugs and fairy dust from me.  .

The good news is, we've decided to get on the bandwagon straight away and we are hoping to start the next IVF cycle at the end of November.

Lots of love and good luck to all thsoe waiting to test x x x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey misty~ CONGRATULATIONS  Thats fantastic news hunny  

Two~ Sooooo sorry u had a   too   Keeping everything crossed that nov will bring some good news for you hunny   

                                                              Sam xxx


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello
Sorry to samonthemoon and two (your time will come) and welldone to Misty.
Good luck to everyone else on 2ww.  I'm convinced now that period is just about to come; last night had bad af pains, very sore boobs, a headache and kept feeling really hot.  I'm on day 10 of 2ww, this morning just the af pains and headache;  I think the cyclogest is keeping it slightly at bay.  Anyway you never know; still hoping
Take care everyone love Tannie


----------



## candistar1 (Apr 26, 2007)

wow, i had et 10.10.07, since then i have been boiling hot and sweating, my stomache is bloated and i too, did a bit of crying in public, as i was in alot of pain, cramping. due at hospital on 22.10.07 for preg test, fingers crossed good luck all xx


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi 
its a BFN for me --mungo i hope you had better luck than me today as i think you  were testing today too

good luck to all of you still waiting 

take care 
love 
mashie xxx


----------

